# Long rides cause brusing and rubbing raw of perineum?



## PistolSlap (2 Jul 2014)

I find that on long rides, my perineal area becomes bruised and often rubbed raw from extended riding in the saddle. I have tried a softer seat but most seats have the padding at the back, not on the horn. I thought it might be because I was wearing ordinary cotton boxers underneath my leggings, and the extra fabric was causing the rubbing, so I switched to padded cycling shorts and nothing else, but still the issue persists. It becomes so painful I have to spend at least half of my time riding standing up, to relieve the pressure off this area. How have other long-distance riders come to deal with this issue?


----------



## RebornBumbler (2 Jul 2014)

I suspect you need a completely different shape and size of saddle, and that you probably need something significantly LESS padded.
Go to a bike shop and have the width of your sit bones measured as a first step - they can then let you try a few different basic shapes/styles.
Chances are you won't get perfection first time, but you're clearly at the other end of the scale at present!

The horn are is just there as a prop for your inner thigh really - not for being seated on...
(And don't wear anything under padded shorts).


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2014)

This may help


----------



## helston90 (2 Jul 2014)

Are you using any chamois cream to reduce friction in the area? also what shorts are you using?


----------



## montage (2 Jul 2014)

PistolSlap said:


> I find that on long rides, my perineal area becomes bruised and often rubbed raw from extended riding in the saddle. I have tried a softer seat but most seats have the padding at the back, not on the horn. I thought it might be because I was wearing ordinary cotton boxers underneath my leggings, and the extra fabric was causing the rubbing, so I switched to padded cycling shorts and nothing else, but still the issue persists. It becomes so painful I have to spend at least half of my time riding standing up, to relieve the pressure off this area. How have other long-distance riders come to deal with this issue?



Welcome to the world of trying to find the correct saddle.

As Helston says above - chamois cream can really help, that would be your first port of call. This will assist in eliminating friction but if the pain is coming from the saddle shape, a new saddle may be the only options (though try and alter your setup a bit if possible, make sure your sit bones rest on the widest part of the saddle etc). I now use a specialized saddle with a central cutout - these are generally well regarded. Buying saddles second hand on ebay and selling them on if they aren't right is a good way forward.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Jul 2014)

Ensure that your saddle is not 'nose up'. Put a small spirit level across just the nose section, not all the way across the saddle, to check. A lot of saddles rise at the back therefore would give you false info by measuring across its whole length. Over time I've found the most comfort being slightly nose down, and I do mean slightly, maybe a couple of mm or so.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2014)

On a related note, how much does sliding the saddle forward a little on the rails effect the rest of the riding position? I've recently had a bike fit which included swapping the saddle out for a Romin, as I have on my other bikes and am comfortable on. I'm not quite there with this one though and feel I'm a little foward on it. Is just sliding it foward a little likely to muck up all the rest of my angles by a large amount? Or will I just be sitting on a different bit of the saddle?


----------



## albion (2 Jul 2014)

As above, I can confirm a more forward seat helps, as does ensuring it is 100% in-line with the top tube.
I've learnt in moving a 'perfect saddle' onto another bike resulting in things being less perfect.
Seat height helps too so make sure its at almost higher than optimum, not lower.

My slow speed also means I spend extended time in the saddle. Strangely I'm battling a pain in my right foot on very long rides.


----------



## byegad (2 Jul 2014)

Easy! Buy a recumbent. Next question???


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2014)

Saddle doesn't fit.

Given how individual this is, there really isn't much anyone can do other than recommend you try various saddles. Many bike shops will have test saddles in some ugly colour from the brands they stock, you leave a deposit and can take the saddle for a few weeks.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> On a related note, how much does sliding the saddle forward a little on the rails effect the rest of the riding position? I've recently had a bike fit which included swapping the saddle out for a Romin, as I have on my other bikes and am comfortable on. I'm not quite there with this one though and feel I'm a little foward on it. Is just sliding it foward a little likely to muck up all the rest of my angles by a large amount? Or will I just be sitting on a different bit of the saddle?



Try it and see...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Try it and see...


 
That is on my list :-)

If you are happy to buy Specialized then their body fit range has a good selection and you get up to a month to try it out. If you don't like it you can take it back and swap for a different saddle in the range. A decent shop should do a sit bone measurement to get a close fit so with a bit of messing around to work out what's right you should be fine. Just make sure you have some rides lined up for the period after you've bought the thing.


----------



## ThaiGuy (2 Jul 2014)

I end up walking around like John Wayne after riding too much, too soon. Padded shorts are the way forward, but the thickest you can get


----------



## Nicola10 (2 Jul 2014)

Definitely chamois cream, I use assos and although a tad pricey it's my favourite one, I still get a bit sore, but that was only after 100+ miles I still think I need a new saddle


----------



## montage (3 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> That is on my list :-)
> 
> If you are happy to buy Specialized then their body fit range has a good selection and you get up to a month to try it out. If you don't like it you can take it back and swap for a different saddle in the range. A decent shop should do a sit bone measurement to get a close fit so with a bit of messing around to work out what's right you should be fine. Just make sure you have some rides lined up for the period after you've bought the thing.




I find their saddle angle sensitive - so what may appear horrible at first may be the best saddle you have ever sat on when adjusted a few degrees. It's worth spending a few rides on these saddles to really ascertain whether they are right for you. Obviously this extends beyond specialized saddles


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2014)

You shouldn't be sitting on your perineum but on your sit bones...

Saddle is either

too high, causing you to rock when pedalling and get sore or
the wrong size so your sit bones aren't supporting your weight or
angled wrongly so the nose is hurting you or
a combination of any of the foregoing....


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2014)

And, less is more with regards to saddle padding. The more padded, the more uncomfortable they get.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> And, less is more with regards to saddle padding. The more padded, the more uncomfortable they get.



Assos pads are like nappies no?

I think the degree of padding that is best is quite dependant on the saddle and the rider. I find thin pads are better with my TT saddle, but sometimes a bit more padding is better on the road bike.


----------



## User6179 (3 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> And, less is more with regards to saddle padding. The more padded, the more uncomfortable they get.



Speak for yourself , the specialised BG range with SL padding is only saddle I found comfortable for rides over 50 miles , probably did about 30 thousand miles on them and I have never chaffed and do not use any creams .


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jul 2014)

Even if you don't suffer from soreness, Savlon is the best cream to use. It's soothing and has antiseptic properties.


----------



## User6179 (6 Jul 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Even if you don't suffer from soreness, Savlon is the best cream to use. It's soothing and has antiseptic properties.



When I do long walks I tend to use Vaseline on the walk then Savlon if I get any chaffing afterwards , good stuff


----------



## Berties (6 Jul 2014)

get some advice from a saddle fitting at a lbs,they will ensure you get the right saddle to fit your seat bones,and the right position on bike,
a layer of chamois cream on your cycling short pad,again buy the best pad you can afford and good cream,and the shorts fit well,not all shorts especially bibs will fit
go commando! no pants under shorts!
bike fit can lead to saddle sores,i get one on my right,after long summer weeks of cycling as i apparently lead with my right leg when tired,
it does get better


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2014)

PistolSlap said:


> I find that on long rides, my perineal area becomes bruised and often rubbed raw from extended riding in the saddle.



It's a little-known fact that Chuck Berry was a keen cyclist and he too was plagued by this problem. So much so that he wrote a song about it:

♬"_Long distance inflammation, get me Assos chamois cream_..."♬​
GC


----------

